# Troubleshooting an amp that powers on but doesn't have any output?



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

The amp is a DD M1a. As mentioned in the title, it turns on but doesn't produce any sound. I've checked all its settings, and it worked fine when I removed it a couple weeks ago. The subs and cables are fine.

I lifted the hood on it and nothing looks out of place, nothing looks burnt, no caps bulging. But I'm a complete idiot in this arena, and if there's something I can do, I'd like to before taking it to get repaired.

I was having a problem with it dieing when the remotes were daisy-chained and another amp that had a bit of delay would power up. I currently have it on a separate turn-on from the others, so that's not an issue.

This pic was taken a little while ago, but everything is the same as far as I can tell. If there's a part of the board that I should get a close-up of, I can.










Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## Stage-Auto (Jul 14, 2010)

have you actually taken a multi metre to the cables? sometimes the defect isnt always visual. and more comonly its the RCA's that go so maybe test the amps output terminals . otherwise just spent some time stiking the multimeter around in the amp and find were the power dies your local maplins store carry most resistors/capacitors and for virtually nothing though dont be fooled soldering is way harder than it looks.


----------

